# Suche einen guten Gamingbildschirm!:)



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, Da ich mir nen Komplett neuen Gaming Pc zusammengestellt habe muss ein neuer Bildschirm her.. Bietet sich zu Weihnachten ja an Da ich leider nur Plan von dem Rechnern selbst habe und nicht von den Bildschirmen hoffe ich mal das mir einer von euch weiter helfen kann. 

Soo.. Ich habe eine R9 280X (Wenn das wichtig sein sollte) ich würde mir gerne einen 27Zoll Bildschirm holen. Es ist wichtig das er eine sehr Gute Reaktionszeit hat und auch einen guten Kontrast etc. 3D wird nicht beötigt! Ok es wäre einfach ganz nett es zu haben aber eig. quatsch Und er soll auf alle fälle relativ beständig bleiben, nicht das ich mir in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder einen neuen kaufen muss. Achja und der Weihnachtsmann hat denke ich mal so max. 400€ für meinen Bildschirm übrig, aber wie immer destso billiger destso besser 

Ich hätte jetzt an einen BenQ XL2720T gedacht, was haltet ihr davon? Oder an einen Lg 22EA53VQ oder sowas in der Art... 

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin kann ich ja auch noch nach ner Tastatur fragen.. Bevorzugt Logitech dank einen super geilen Supports.. Hätte da jetzt so an einen g19s gedacht..

Hoffe mir kann einer Helfen! Bedanke mich schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Soo.. Ich habe eine R9 280X (Wenn das wichtig sein sollte) ich würde mir gerne einen 27Zoll Bildschirm holen. Es ist wichtig das er eine sehr Gute Reaktionszeit hat und auch einen guten Kontrast etc. 3D wird nicht beötigt! Ok es wäre einfach ganz nett es zu haben aber eig. quatsch Und er soll auf alle fälle relativ beständig bleiben, nicht das ich mir in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder einen neuen kaufen muss. Achja und der Weihnachtsmann hat denke ich mal so max. 400€ für meinen Bildschirm übrig, aber wie immer destso billiger destso besser
> 
> Hoffe mir kann einer Helfen! Bedanke mich schonmal für alle Antworten!



Da möchte ich Dir das Gerät ans Herz legen, welches demnächst wohl auch bei mir seinen Dienst verrichten wird:

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB

Ich habe das Ding schon vor einigen Monaten selbst (kurz) antesten können und meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit dem Testbericht von Prad.de. Ein sehr empfehlenswertes Modell.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja auf den werde ich jetzt auch noch meinen Blickwinkel vertiefen!  Gucke aber erstmal noch nach anderen Test Berichten etc.


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2013)

eigentlich auch gut ist der hier:
https://www.hardwareversand.de/68+cm+(27)+/103229/iiyama+ProLite+X2783HSU-B1.article
Hat einen hohen Kontrast wert und eine okaye Schaltzeit


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Dezember 2013)

Macht es da nicht langsam sinn nach 2560x1440 zu schauen? Die Pixel werden immerhin auf eine knapp 26% größere Fläche verteilt.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Macht es da nicht langsam sinn nach 2560x1440 zu schauen? Die Pixel werden immerhin auf eine knapp 26% größere Fläche verteilt.


 Sinn schon, aber nur wenn man die entsprechende Hardware und das entsprechende Budget hat.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Gehe doch lieber mit meine Kapital ein Stück runter da die Technik sich momentan SAU schnell entwickelt, und da ich dann auch keine Komplikationen bekomme wenn ich mir noch eine g19s zu Geburtstag wünsche 
Habe mir jetzt dieses Bildschirm heraus gesucht was haltet ihr von den? 27" (68,58cm) Asus VE Serie VE278Q schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt dieses Bildschirm heraus gesucht was haltet ihr von den? 27" (68,58cm) Asus VE Serie VE278Q schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI



Das Modell ist schon etwas älter (ca. 2,5 Jahre), aber das muss ja nichts Schlechtes bedeuten.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Modell ist schon etwas älter (ca. 2,5 Jahre), aber das muss ja nichts Schlechtes bedeuten.


 
Hmm. Ok daran habe ich mal wieder nicht gedacht  aber nen Kolege von mir hat den als 24er und er ist damit zufrieden.. mal gucken aber fällt dir was vergleichbares zu dem hier ein?


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Falls es 120Hz sein sollen: 27" (68,58cm) iiyama ProLite G2773HS schwarz 1920x1080

Kostet natürlich noch mal 50€ mehr, aber bei deiner Hardware kann das schon durchaus Sinn machen und man ist recht zukunfssicher.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Hmm. Ok daran habe ich mal wieder nicht gedacht  aber nen Kolege von mir hat den als 24er und er ist damit zufrieden.. mal gucken aber fällt dir was vergleichbares zu dem hier ein?



Ich will nicht schon wieder auf Prad verlinken, aber dort findest Du auch wieder einen Test zu dem Gerät...hat dort allerdings nur mit "befriedigend" abgeschnitten  - und gerade für Gamer soll er nicht so doll geeignet sein.

Persönlich kann ich zu dem Monitor nichts sagen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Der Asus VE278H für 230€ ist Preis-/Leistungssieger und insgesamt auf dem zweiten Platz im Testfeld für 27 Zoll Monitore bei der PC Games Hardware. 

Positiv daran ist der extrem niedrige Inputlag, leicht negativ die eher durchschnittliche Helligkeit. Insgesamt aber sind alle Werte ganz gut.

Der Iiyama Prolite besticht natürlich durch seine 120Hz und sonst auch guten Werten.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Asus VE278*H* für 230€ ist Preis-/Leistungssieger und insgesamt auf dem zweiten Platz im Testfeld für 27 Zoll Monitore bei der PC Games Hardware.
> 
> Positiv daran ist der extrem niedrige Inputlag, leicht negativ die eher durchschnittliche Helligkeit. Insgesamt aber sind alle Werte ganz gut.
> 
> Der Iiyama Prolite besticht natürlich durch seine 120Hz und sonst auch guten Werten.



Man sollte den Buchstaben aber besser deutlich hervorheben.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Aber bemerkt man die 120 Hertz beim Spielen wirklich? Und mir gefällt das design von den auch  nicht richtig.. :/


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Man sollte den Buchstaben aber besser deutlich hervorheben.


 Aye. 

Das Q Modell sollte eigentlich nicht schlechter sein asl das H Modell, aber man weiß ja nie. 30 5-Sterne Bewertungen und eine 4-Sterne Bewertung bei Mindfactory sprechen aber eigentlich auch eine recht klare Sprache.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Aber bemerkt man die 120 Hertz beim Spielen wirklich? Und mir gefällt das design von den auch  nicht richtig.. :/


Vergleich LCDs: 60, 120 und 240 Hertz - welche Technik ist wirklich schlierenfrei?

Das größte Problem bei 60 Hz ist die Bewegungsunschärfe. Allerdings nimmt das nicht jeder gleich "wichtig" wahr. Was dem einen sofort auffällt, ist dem anderen relativ egal. Man sollte beide mal in Bewegung gesehen haben.



Wenn dir das Design nicht gefällt: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...chwarz-1920x1080-1xHDMI-1-3-1xVGA_808072.html

Ist der aktuelle Spitzenreiter bei 27 Zoll Monitoren bei der PC Games Hardware. Bietet 144Hz und sonst auch sehr gute Werte. Kostet allerdings eben auch 380€.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aye.
> 
> Das Q Modell sollte eigentlich nicht schlechter sein asl das H Modell, aber man weiß ja nie. 30 5-Sterne Bewertungen und eine 4-Sterne Bewertung bei Mindfactory sprechen aber eigentlich auch eine recht klare Sprache.


 
Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, ich kenne den Monitor selbst ja nicht. Die Prad-Empfehlungen sind für mich schon immer recht nachvollziehbar, allerdings nehme ich sowas auch immer nur als Orientierung und mache mir immer erst noch persönlich ein eigenes Bild.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja aber bei den Platz 1 Träger wäre ich aber auch wieder ein ganzes Stück höher von den kosten wollte ja eig. tiefer bleiben damit ich mir die g19s (Tastatur) holen kann..  Was haltet ihr eig. von der?
Und an sonsten fahre am besten nochmal zu meinen Freund fahren und den nochmal genauer anschauen.. Wenn er mir gefällt werde ich mir den wahrscheinlich holen.  Schon mal Danke für eure Bildschirm hilfe


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Ja aber bei den Platz 1 Träger wäre ich aber auch wieder ein ganzes Stück höher von den kosten wollte ja eig. tiefer bleiben damit ich mir die g19s (Tastatur) holen kann..  Was haltet ihr eig. von der?
> Und an sonsten fahre am besten nochmal zu meinen Freund fahren und den nochmal genauer anschauen.. Wenn er mir gefällt werde ich mir den wahrscheinlich holen.  Schon mal Danke für eure Bildschirm hilfe


 Die G19s ist schon ok, aber eben auch sehr teuer. Die Frage ist im Endeffekt, ob man für die ganzen Zusatzknöpfe und das fancy LCD 100-130€ Aufpreis zu ähnlich guten oder sogar besseren Tastaturen vom Anschlag und Druckpunkt her zahlen  möchte.

Geht es dir einfach darum, eine sehr gute Tastatur fürs Zocken zu kaufen und brauchst die Zusatzfunktionen der G19s nicht wirklich, fährst du mit der Roccat Isku für 70€ oder der Gigabyte Aivia Osmium für 95€ besser und deutlich günstiger. Spitzenreiter bei PCGH ist die Roccat Ryos MK Pro für 170€.


----------



## Berakestor (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja das hast du auch eig. schon wieder recht..  Brauchen tue ich den ganzen Kram von der G19s eig. nicht aber es sind halt alle kleine coole Gadgets und an Weihnachten kommt es eh nicht so auf dein Preis an


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Ja das hast du auch eig. schon wieder recht..  Brauchen tue ich den ganzen Kram von der G19s eig. nicht aber es sind halt alle kleine coole Gadgets und an Weihnachten kommt es eh nicht so auf dein Preis an


 Das stimmt. Aber 200€sind auch ne gewaltige Hausnummer für eine Tastatur. Das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch mal überlegen, ob ich mir für das Geld nicht einen besseren Monitor oder was anderes hole von dem ich wirklich längerfristig was habe. 

Letztendlich deine Entscheidung, aber du hast ja gefragt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Dir das Gerät ans Herz legen, welches demnächst wohl auch bei mir seinen Dienst verrichten wird:
> 
> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB
> 
> Ich habe das Ding schon vor einigen Monaten selbst (kurz) antesten können und meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit dem Testbericht von Prad.de. Ein sehr empfehlenswertes Modell.


 Hmm... Das 24"-Modell davon weckt mein Interesse. Überlege gerade ob ich diesen testweise mal bestelle. Ich bin zwar mit meinem LG-Monitor, den ich mir vor knapp nem halben Jahr geholt habe, an sich recht zufrieden (war ja ein Akt, einen Moni mit vernünftigem Schwarzwert zu finden), bei einigen Spielen merke ich dann doch - wenn ich ganz genau hingucke - doch eine leichte Schlierenbildung.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Das 24"-Modell davon weckt mein Interesse. Überlege gerade ob ich diesen testweise mal bestelle. Ich bin zwar mit meinem LG-Monitor, den ich mir vor knapp nem halben Jahr geholt habe, an sich recht zufrieden (war ja ein Akt, einen Moni mit vernünftigem Schwarzwert zu finden), bei einigen Spielen merke ich dann doch - wenn ich ganz genau hingucke - doch eine leichte Schlierenbildung.


 
Lass' Dich nicht von Amazon täuschen. Das 24" Modell hat mit dem 27" Modell wenig bis gar nichts gemeinsam, das fängt schon beim Wichtigsten, dem Panel an: bei dem 27" handelt es sich um ein AMVA+ -Panel, der 24" dagegen hat ein IPS-Panel verbaut.

Was jetzt nicht zwingend schlecht sein muss, IPS-Panels weisen im Normalfall eine sehr gute Farbtreue und eine brilliante Bildwiedergabe auf, sind aber - oft, nicht immer - für Gamer viel zu langsam, da sie deutlich höhere Schaltzeiten als beispielsweise TN besitzen.

Ich persönlich hätte sogar lieber einen 24" Monitor gehabt, da mir 27" dann doch fast einen Ticken zu groß sind - leider gibt es aber in der Größe kein passendes Modell, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht UND bezahlbar ist (mehr als 500 € für einen Monitor möchte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Lass' Dich nicht von Amazon täuschen. Das 24" Modell hat mit dem 27" Modell wenig bis gar nichts gemeinsam, das fängt schon beim Wichtigsten, dem Panel an: bei dem 27" handelt es sich um ein AMVA+ -Panel, der 24" dagegen hat ein IPS-Panel verbaut.
> 
> Was jetzt nicht zwingend schlecht sein muss, IPS-Panels weisen im Normalfall eine sehr gute Farbtreue und eine brilliante Bildwiedergabe auf, sind aber - oft, nicht immer - für Gamer viel zu langsam, da sie deutlich höhere Schaltzeiten als beispielsweise TN besitzen.
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte sogar lieber einen 24" Monitor gehabt, da mir 27" dann doch fast einen Ticken zu groß sind - leider gibt es aber in der Größe kein passendes Modell, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht UND bezahlbar ist (mehr als 500 € für einen Monitor möchte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben).


 Oha... Danke für die Warnung. Bis gerade eben zuckte mein Mauszeiger noch im Conrad-Shop... 

Trotzdem... Ich würde mir gerne noch mal ein alternatives Gerät zu Testzwecken bestellen, einfach um meinen LG und einen weiteren LED-Moni einem Direktvergleich zu unterziehen. Ich habe sogar schon soweit darüber nachgedacht, mir evtl. ein 120/144Hz-Teil zu ordern, wenn im 24"-Zoll-Bereich kein Top-Gerät zu finden ist.


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte sogar lieber einen 24" Monitor gehabt, da mir 27" dann doch fast einen Ticken zu groß sind - leider gibt es aber in der Größe kein passendes Modell, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht UND bezahlbar ist (mehr als 500 € für einen Monitor möchte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben).


 
zu Groß gibt´s nicht, nur zu kleine Schreibtische 

und ja, in einem Bildschirm mit IPS investiert man eher wenn man was mit Bilder machen will, wo richtige Farbe halt wichtiger ist als schnelle Schaltzeiten, bei Spielen ist das eher sekundär dass das Rot vom explodierenden Fass jetzt Kardinalrot  anstatt Kirschrot ist


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oha... Danke für die Warnung. Bis gerade eben zuckte mein Mauszeiger noch im Conrad-Shop...
> 
> Trotzdem... Ich würde mir gerne noch mal ein alternatives Gerät zu Testzwecken bestellen, einfach um meinen LG und einen weiteren LED-Moni einem Direktvergleich zu unterziehen. Ich habe sogar schon soweit darüber nachgedacht, mir evtl. ein 120/144Hz-Teil zu ordern, wenn im 24"-Zoll-Bereich kein Top-Gerät zu finden ist.



Da kann Dir geholfen werden:

Asus VG248QE 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen, allerdings ziehe ich dann doch ein Modell mit der Pivot-Funktion vor. 
Gerade, wenn man den Schwerpunkt auf PC-Gaming legt, ist das ein Topgerät.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass der das doch kann...Ach, verflixt, jetzt muss ich nochmal überlegen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da kann Dir geholfen werden:
> 
> Asus VG248QE 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> ...


 Sieht vielversprechend aus... Dann muss ich mal nach Tests zu dem Gerät suchen, das würde meine Kaufentscheidung immens erleichtern...


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus... Dann muss ich mal nach Tests zu dem Gerät suchen, das würde meine Kaufentscheidung immens erleichtern...


 
Guckst Du einfach  hier:

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG248QE

Ich plane seit ungefähr 1,5 Jahren die Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors. Ich glaube, ich bin da momentan wirklich gut informiert...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Liest sich alles recht positiv. Ich schaue mal wie das Ding preislich bei meinen Stammshops liegt. Dann würde ich das Gerät wohl tatsächlich zum Test bestellen.

Edit: Das Ding hat ne Fadenkreuz-Funktion ???


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Liest sich alles recht positiv. Ich schaue mal wie das Ding preislich bei meinen Stammshops liegt. Dann würde ich das Gerät wohl tatsächlich zum Test bestellen.
> 
> Edit: Das Ding hat ne Fadenkreuz-Funktion ???



Auf alle Fälle solltest Du lästige Schlierenprobleme damit ein für alle Mal los sein - es gibt aktuell nichts Schnelleres auf dem Markt und nur wenige, die gleich schnell sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle solltest Du lästige Schlierenprobleme damit ein für alle Mal los sein - es gibt aktuell nichts Schnelleres auf dem Markt und nur wenige, die gleich schnell sind.


 Schätze, ich bestelle es bei Conrad. Die haben gerade kostenlose Finanzkauf-Option mit 0%, und so auf einen Schlag 300 Euro nur zu Testzwecken ausgeben (ich hab ja noch einige Weihnachtsgeschenke auf der Liste, die sich auch noch summieren ) hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus... Dann muss ich mal nach Tests zu dem Gerät suchen, das würde meine Kaufentscheidung immens erleichtern...


 Bei PC Games Hardware auf Rang 2 bei den 24 Zoll Monitoren. 

Messwerte:

Backlight: LED (144Hz)
Reaktionszeit: 2ms
Schlieren: gering
Korona: sichtbar
Spieletauglichkeit: ja
Inputlag: 4ms
Helligkeit: 74 bis 441cd/m²
Helligkeitsabweichung: max 17%

Wertung: 1,86

-> Reaktionszeit, Inputlag und Helligkeit sind richtig gut


----------



## Berakestor (4. Dezember 2013)

So melde mich auch mal wieder  Ich bevorzuge jetzt auch den Asus VG248*QE* ! 
Ich habe aber ein paar fragen zu dieses da ich mich leider nicht so gut auskenne:/ ,
Ist jedes Modell davon 3D Fähig? Steht ja schließlich auch auf jeden Standtuß 
Also wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den normalen für 300€ Den für 330€  Asus VG27*AH* mit  HDMI & 3D Polarisation (Ist die Reihe ab den hier 3D fähig weil bei dem Modell sind auch 3D Brillen mit im Lieferumfang. Und mit dem VG278*HE* für 370€ 
Guckt am besten selber bei Amazon dann könnt ihr vielleicht besser nach vollziehen was ich meine Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Und wie läuft das dann mit den 3D ab? Sind die Brillen gleich wie bei denen die ich bis jetzt mal zum Spaß bei Media Markt etc. auf hatte? Oder haben die eine andere Technik? Und kann ich so gut wie jedes neue Spielen in 3D ablaufen lassen oder geht das nur mit Speziellen Programmen? Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus.. Und kann das 3D Signal vom meinen Pc einfach über ein HDMI Kabel abgegeben werden?
Hoffe ich blickt durch meine Fragen durch..  
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

So, hab den VG248QE bei Conrad bestellt.
Zwar wollte man keine Ratenzahlung gewähren, aber egal...

Aber welche Ironie: Da bekommen wir fast jede gefühlte Woche einen Flyer von Targobank, die uns gerne einen 10.000 Euro-Kredit vergeben würden, aber bei läppischen 300 Mücken bekommt man ne Absage...


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, hab den VG248QE bei Conrad bestellt.
> Zwar wollte man keine Ratenzahlung gewähren, aber egal...
> 
> Aber welche Ironie: Da bekommen wir fast jede gefühlte einen Flyer von Targobank, die uns gerne einen 10.000 Euro-Kredit vergeben würden, aber bei läppischen 300 Mücken bekommt man ne Absage...


 Hm, mal deine Schufa gecheckt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, mal deine Schufa gecheckt?


 Die ist so sauber wie ein frischgeputzter Babyhintern.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, hab den VG248QE bei Conrad bestellt.
> Zwar wollte man keine Ratenzahlung gewähren, aber egal...
> 
> Aber welche Ironie: Da bekommen wir fast jede gefühlte einen Flyer von Targobank, die uns gerne einen 10.000 Euro-Kredit vergeben würden, aber bei läppischen 300 Mücken bekommt man ne Absage...



Hm, ich finanziere nie etwas. Für den Fall, dass mal etwas "klemmen" sollte bzw. kurzfristig eine größere Anschaffung fällig sein  (größere Autoreparatur, defekte Haushaltsgeräte, usw.), habe ich einen -niedrigen- fünfstelligen Betrag auf einem Tagesgeldkonto geparkt, auf den ich im Notfall jederzeit zugreifen kann.

Finanzierung wurde bei uns zuhause immer als eine Art "Teufelswerk" angesehen, mein Vater zahlt selbst Autos "bar" bzw. per Überweisung...


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ist so sauber wie ein frischgeputzter Babyhintern.


 Naja, völlig grundlos wird jemandem, der einer geregelten Arbeit nachgeht, in der Regel keine 300€ Finanzierung verweigert. Da würde ich hellhörig werden... 



Spoiler



Nicht dass die Frau für sich und ihren Lover (also nicht du) schon einen Flug auf die Barbados samt Bargeldkoffer gebucht hat....


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht dass die Frau für sich und ihren Lover (also nicht du) schon einen Flug auf die Barbados samt Bargeldkoffer gebucht hat....



*Die* Barbados? *Der* Jamaica?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *Die* Barbados? *Der* Jamaica?


 
Die Barbados INSEL...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Barbados INSEL...



Ich habe schon mit dieser Antwort gerechnet.


----------



## Berakestor (6. Dezember 2013)

Abend. 
Ich war gerade bei Expert, oh war die Beratung mal wieder herrlich.. Mit hat danach immer im Auto was zum lachen Aber egal.. viel entscheidener ist was der "Berater" mit Angeboten hat, was ich auch als sehr interessantes Angebot angesehen habe.. 
Uns zwar.. Ich habe gefragt ob einen Samsung Smart TV was zum zocken taugt .. Dann ist er erstmal mit mir zu seinen Liebling glaufen und zeigte mir den (Schreibe jetzt mal einfach das Schild ab) 

Samsung LED TV
UE-40 F 6770           EURO SUPER-E

101 Cm LED Fernseher, Edge LED Blacklight Auflösung:
1920 x 1.080 Pixel Full HD, 3D
Dual Core Cpu, 600 Hz-Technologie
Micro Dimming
Empfänger: DVB-T. DVB-S2, DVB-C

Und halt noch der Smart TV Kram etc. inclusive 2 3D Brillen 
Und bis nächste Woche Freitag 100€ Rabatt oder eine Odis Pad im Wert von 169€ aber er meitn am Preis wäre noch bisschen machbar. 

So nun die Frage.. Taugt der Fernseher was zum Zocken oder halt um den als Pc Bildschirm zu verwenden (Mit dem Preis aufstieg nun auch nicht das Problem) also ist der Smart Tv gut zum zocken oder lieber beim Monitor bleiben (Aber nen Fernseher brauche ich auf Sicht auch) 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Dezember 2013)

Fernseher haben ein höheres Inputlag welches man vor allem als Maus-User leicht merken wird. 

Auch sind die TVs in Sachen Tearing etc. viel anfälliger weil sie in erster Linie nicht explizit für Spiele hergestellt wurden.
Aber da spielt womöglich noch die Zoll Größe / Technik eine nicht unwichtige Rolle.

Bei meinem 55" Samsung Smart TV merke ich teils doch ordentlichen Lag in Sachen Steuerung, aber das hängt wie gesagt vom Spiel und vom Eingabegerät ab. Spiele ich nen Shooter mit Maus + Tasta dann ist es nicht zu übersehen.
Spiele ich hingegen Devil May Cry mit nem 360 Pad dann fällt es nicht auf.

Und richtig eindeutig sieht man den Unterschied wenn man TV + Monitor wie ich im Wohnzimmer stehen habe
und einen direkten Side-to-Side Vergleich habe.
Der TV hat sogar in bestimmten Bereichen ein schöneres Bild aber an die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Bildstabilität
eines echten (Gaming) Monitors kommt ein TV nicht heran.

Zum Zocken empfehle ich (meinen) BenQ XL2420T mit 120 hz 
Das Teil hat mich zwar so um die 350 € gekostet aber das ist der erste Flachbildschirm der mich überzeugt hat
und endlich ordentliche 120 hz @ Full HD geboten werden.


----------

